# Pensacola beach pier 8/1/12



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Went fishing at the pier for a couple hours today, never caught soo many sharks in a short period of time. Caught 8 sharks the first 5 were with in 30 minutes. Also accidently caught a sea turtle. Thanks to the guy that had the net to get him out safely. Saw a couple people leaving with some spanish and one guy had a big king.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can you keep sharks and cook them? The first was about a 3 ft blacktip and the rest were about a ft and a half, i think lemon shark but not sure.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't remember the rules at the Pensacola Pier, but I know anything goes with sharks at Navarre Pier...as long as the fish are legal.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

On pensacola pier you "cannot" shark fish you can hook them and fight them but as you get them up to the pier you have to break ur line, navarre yes u can shark fish there and keep them


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Hopefully the spanish will stay after this weather coming in.


----------

